# Lava rocks + charcoal?



## BillyMcDougal

Is it OK to use lava rocks together with charcoal in a charcoal grill,  for heat distribution? Or should this be avoided?


----------



## Andy M.

Lava rocks are meant to be used with gas grills so you can have the same heat distribution as you would with charcoal.  No need for both.


----------



## frozenstar

Agree on that. I prefer charcoal alone...


----------



## danpeikes

i third the motion


----------



## LT72884

if you need heat retention, use fire bricks to line the kettle with. i know its not distributing the heat but it helps retain it. Wish there was a way to mold some ceramic around a weber kettle to make it a BGE type


----------



## Joshatdot

LT72884 said:


> if you need heat retention, use fire bricks to line the kettle with. i know its not distributing the heat but it helps retain it. *Wish there was a way to mold some ceramic around a weber kettle to make it a BGE type*


Not sure if it's food safe, but there is a Concrete Cloth.  There might be other ways to retain the heat:  mebby spackle some crete on the sides of the webber; ceramic brickettes & use hardware cloth to hold them in place.


----------



## LT72884

Hmm interesting. Never heard of that stuff


----------



## Joshatdot

I looked into it abit more, the Concrete Cloth has a PVC backing, so no go for cookery/grill/bbq.  I think it would be easiest to use 1/4" hardware cloth & quickcrete or concrete patch.  Form fit the HW cloth for a tight fit, and apply the crete to the cloth.


----------



## LT72884

Hmm, to bad i cant use the kettle to cast a mold. haha

thanx for the above info. That cloth is pretty cool stuff


----------

